# Dog Ear Wax (?)



## Esuna (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm writing in accordance to my 2yr old Rottweiler/German Shepherd cross.
I have recently in the past month or so noticed that one of his ears is really waxy. It is a deep brown coloured wax and the first time I saw it I cleaned it out (Well the most seeable part of his ear) with a cloth and a cotton swab.
Now I just looked in his ear again this morning and it is back again. It is a thick consistency and a dark brown colour. It has a strong "ear wax" smell from it. I noticed that his ear is red too. This is only happening in one of his ears so I think there must be something wrong.
He scratches it and sometimes yelps and he likes to get that ear scratched a lot as well.
I'm worried but my dad says that it's nothing.
Do these symptoms ring any bells to anyone? Is there some way to cure this without paying a fork load for a vet visit?
Thanks to anyone who has any suggestions.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I use Thornit in my dogs ears, it's brilliant stuff. A big bottle lasts for years and it keeps them free of ear problems.

Thornit Canker Powder for Dogs, Cat and Rabbits - From £7.97


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Our Bulldog and now Freddie suffered with that problem, our vet gave us CleanAural and then for use about an hour later Aurizon.
Cleared it up nicely.

Wear gloves though. 
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/ear-products-c-8/cleanaural-dog-ear-cleaner-p-655
http://www.vetuk.co.uk/pet-meds-prescription-only-aurizon-c-21_708/aurizon-ear-drops-p-228


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I use Quistel. One of my dogs has very waxy ears and this has always been the most effective.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I use epiotic, if its red as well you prob need a trip to the vets as could be infection.

To be honest the best solution I have found was going grain free and I only have to use ear stuff after they have been swimming. 

My springer x has terrible ears as he has very narrow canels but he must have had a grain intolerance which bunged his ears up something cronic.


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

May be worth a quick trip to the vets just to make sure there no infection or even ear mites it may well be causing some discomfort or poss pain if hes scratching there maybe a need for a course of antibs?or drops maybe the vets could recommend something to clean it with also,hope you get on ok and your little one is ok very soon x


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

What do you feed?

My lab used to get this until we changed him over to a grain free diet.

I'd take him to the vet so they can make sure it's not infected and that the eardrum isn't perforated then if all is OK, get some epi-otic and use that to keep the ear clean.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

Your Dad can't possibly know it's "nothing" unless he's a vet.

Poppy had dirty, smelly, waxy ears from the day we picked her up at 9 weeks old. Vet gave us Surolan which helped a little but it came back. I tried Cleanaural, again helped a little but it came back. I then got some Thornit, one application and it cleared up. Not had a problem since and she's now two years old.

Also, Poppy is a Bichon and they have hairy ears inside and floppy ears, both of which contribute to ear problems because they can remain moist inside. They need plucking, the groomer keeps this in check.


----------



## Esuna (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions and concern guys.
Took him to the vets today - the vet couldn't really look at him because he wouldn't hold still but she's given us some ear drops and some anti-inflammatory stuff to put in his food. He's got an appointment next week to see if it helps and if it's not improved he's going to have to get sedated so they can look inside his ear.
Will keep you guys up to date on his condition.
Again thanks a lot for all your suggestions.
Gillian


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

Mine's were like that and at first we got clearaural which did nothing, but then it turned out to be ear mites. One dose of Stronghold spot-on cleared it up (you have to get it from the vets).


----------

